# 9 months progress



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

.ss


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

huge overall improvement in size

how about a front shot mate?

nick


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

lol maybe il do a front shot in a fews months when i've finished cutting and had the chest waxed, wouldnt wanna scare anyone


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Was this with steroids?

Huge gain in size but yeah, happy cutting!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

I've done one dbol cycle which i gained 4lbs from, but i gained about 18lbs natty before hand


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Just 4 lbs from taking Dbol? Surely a typo?

I did some Dbol only and gained 37 Lbs in six weeks. It would have been more but the dosage for two weeks was too high for me (50mgs) and my appetite and motivation went down. It was fine once I dropped the dose to 35 mg ED.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

how much of that 37lbs did u actually keep tho? i'm sure stu is referring to 4lbs net gain post pct.

i'm sure a lot of your 37lbs was water weight

Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Ah, I see. Still doesn't seem much though.

8 weeks after PCT I lost abot 5 Lbs. I kept my calorific intake and training intensity the same. I had to drop 10 to 15 Kg on the weights but on the next cycle I gained and exceeded what my previous best was.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

TBGB said:


> Ah, I see. Still doesn't seem much though.
> 
> 8 weeks after PCT I lost abot 5 Lbs. I kept my calorific intake and training intensity the same. I had to drop 10 to 15 Kg on the weights but on the next cycle I gained and exceeded what my previous best was.


Yeah nick is right after 4 weeks dbol @ 20mg per day i kept 4lbs of gains.

I thought this was pretty good for an oral only cycle but if you kept 32lb of mass from a dbol only cycle i stand corrected!


----------



## Fiba (Jun 13, 2005)

Stu , I know there is already a thread about this but could you tell me if you noticed any kind of hair loss on your D-bol cycle .

Good gains by the way , looking good

Fiba


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

No hardly experienced any negative side effects mate but i dont think im very susceptable to hairloss plus i was using quite a low dose


----------



## Fiba (Jun 13, 2005)

Cheers mate .

I have some D-bol here, i know its not best practice to do an oral only cycle but i im not sure how suseptible i am to hairloss . My hairline is quite far back but its always been the same and my grandparents on my mums side wernt bald. Dont know bout my fathers side though .

25-30 mg ED is what im thinking of .

Fiba


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

my dads brother was bald, i thought nothin of it, went on a dbol cycle and now im thinning ontop, i always ave my head shaved so i aint bothered but i would check ur dads side out if i was you bro. Good gains there stu, lookin real thick, big improvement. :wink: well done. kev


----------



## Fiba (Jun 13, 2005)

Do you mean your thining on top has continued after the cycle as well or did you thin only thin out on cycle?

cheers

Fiba


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

i think the dbol set it off and im thinning after finishing the cycle aswell mate, im also goin grey and im 26!!!!! dont think thats down to the steroids though lol, but yea i would 99% say the roids ave speeded the process up, i think it was inevitable anyway, like i said check ur dads side of the family. :wink: hope this helps bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

guvnor how much of the thinning hair/going grey do you think is down to the dbol and how much is down to being mates with me lmfao

:lol:

stu excellent progress mate especially lats and triceps, well done keep it up.


----------



## Fiba (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank mate ,

Il check out the old mans side . Its looking doubt full il take em now tho.

Fiba


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

great improvement in size mate congrats

TT


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a big change stu-you guys and your hair.bald men are supposed to have more natural testosterone


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

good going stu, you looker much much better, how much you weigh in both pics?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

in the first i im around 160lb the second i guess about 185lb, i dont really weigh myself that often. Im only 5'5 btw so i probably look heavier than i am.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats one meaty looking back you`ve grown there-must be well chuffed 8)


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

Great improovment

Nice 2 see a front shot.

What about your legs.

R they any bigger?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

you should be almost 200 or over by now!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

im 195lb at the minute and body fat is down 1-2%, going the natural route for a while.

il try and get some other shots done next week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

yyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy

and front shots man. who cares about hair!!!!!!!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

these pics where taken at the end of november, since the last one i have cut some body fat and added a bit more mass although it might not look like it :lol:

have included a front shot as well. I feel my chest is probably one of my weakest parts genetically, that and the traps that i dont have :?

any constructive comments/critisms welcome


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking good stu,


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Not bad buddy.

Like me, your frame is a decent size. I'd say add some mass to your delts and traps. Get some more mass on the side and front delts and work them traps with upright rows instead of trying shrugs. It worked for me 

J


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

tahir said:


> looking good stu,


thanks bro



zx9rjas. said:


> Not bad buddy.
> 
> Like me, your frame is a decent size. I'd say add some mass to your delts and traps. Get some more mass on the side and front delts and work them traps with upright rows instead of trying shrugs. It worked for me
> 
> J


i might well give the up right rows a shot again, i did them a while back and had problems with pain in my shoulders but hopefully the tendond should be stronger now.

For delts im focusing on the side and rear at the minute because i feel the front get hit enough when benching, you think i should start doing some direct work on the fronts? shoulder presses maybe? thanks for the input!


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I pretty much only started training shoulders regularly before summer - I doubled my dumbell shoulder press weight, and added some serious mass to my delts - they are worth doing. Just don't go below parallel at the bottom of the lift, otherwise you may get some serious shoulder issues due to starting the lift at an extremely weak point.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

razg said:


> I pretty much only started training shoulders regularly before summer - I doubled my dumbell shoulder press weight, and added some serious mass to my delts - they are worth doing. Just don't go below parallel at the bottom of the lift, otherwise you may get some serious shoulder issues due to starting the lift at an extremely weak point.


yeah i love db presses but i always been told to use them in moderation because they can give you overpowerring front delts which makes your shoulders look haunched. i def do need some more mass on my shoulders tho so i may do them every other week.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd say providing you train your upper back properly, that shouldn't be a problem - stretching pecs should also help.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

looking good mate! very wide frame.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Almost forgot to say, great progress, keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

razg said:


> I pretty much only started training shoulders regularly before summer - I doubled my dumbell shoulder press weight, and added some serious mass to my delts - they are worth doing. Just don't go below parallel at the bottom of the lift, otherwise you may get some serious shoulder issues due to starting the lift at an extremely weak point.


Yes, this is also true for DB Benching too. Going below parallel will eventually cause injury to your rotator cuff. Trust me, its a barstard when this happens, and it takes forever to heal

J


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

so basically unless you want to end up with an injusr - only go down to a right angle and not below on the DB press??


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I stick to that regardless of the weight on shoulder press, and on dumbell press, only go below right angle when using light weights - heavy sets are right angle only.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

2 exercises Upright rows and shoulder press will seriously bring out your shoulders and traps.

Stick with them for a few months try to improve the weight each week and then see.

You could do with some bulking in those areas..

But you look good mate much better than me, good cutting on the back which is noticable from first shot.

You looked like you had some water retention in your first shot all seems gone now.


----------

